# Puppy training treats



## GPrime2 (Mar 2, 2017)

I'm curious what everyone uses as training treats for small puppies to make sure the puppy is rewarded for learning a cue but also doesn't fill up too much on treats. I've also considered using her food as a treat, at least for now since she loves it, but it's crunchy and I don't want to distract her during training. Thoughts?


----------



## Coleen (Sep 18, 2015)

I use milkbone trail mix. They are small and can be quickly eaten when training.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi GPrime and WELCOME! :greet:

Real food has always worked best for our dogs.

*String cheese sliced and cut into tiny pieces

*Organic hot dogs (no chemicals added) cut in slices then into quarters. After slicing/cutting, you can put them on a few layers of paper towel in the microwave and cook for a minute or so to get out some of the grease.

*Quickly braised meats (less expensive cuts of steak, pork chops, lamb and calves liver) cut into very small pieces. Scissors are a great tool to do this with!

**After cutting the above, I place in snack size baggies, put baggies into a freezer baggie, place into the freezer and take one out as I need it. Takes a little time, but saves a lot of money and the dogs go crazy for them!

Watch for chemicals and un-named meats in store bought treats.


Moms


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Ooops! 

Forgot to say to cut off all fat and remove bone (discard) before cooking the meat!

Here is my recipe.
*EEEZY PEEZY HOMEMADE MEAT TREATS*

*Items needed:*
*Non Stick Fry Pan*
*Spritz of PAM or Olive Oil*
*Round Steak (or inexpensive cut of beef), or Pork Chops, or Lamb, or Goat, or Calves Liver*
*Scissors*
1. Trim off all fat on the edges and in-between and if it has a round bone in it, remove that too. 
2. Take a pair of scissors (outstanding tool for cutting meat) and cut the steak into manageable squares or rectangles.
3. Choose a fry pan (non stick works the easiest) that will hold the amount of steak you bought, and give the pan a small drop of oil or a quick spray of Pam/Olive Oil.
4. Heat the pan until really hot and drop in the steak pieces in to sizzle. Keep your heat high but don’t leave the pan unattended.
5. Sprinkle on a little garlic powder or garlic salt.
6. Let it sizzle for about a minute or two then flip over. Braise the other side (pour off the juice if there is too much) and remove from pan when the middle is pink. Place on to paper towel, blot and let cool.
7. Take your scissors and cut all of the meat in strips about ¼” wide. Now take those strips and cut small pieces about the size of a ½ of a dime, (or whatever size you prefer).
8. Place small amounts into sealable snack baggies, then place those baggies into a sealable freezer baggie and place in freezer. On the day you are going to training, take out one or two baggies, place them in the frig and they will be unthawed by the time you are ready for class that evening. Of course the dogs love them frozen too, if you forget! They will unthaw quickly in your pocket.

*For calf’s liver*, after it is unfrozen, soak up the excess blood with paper towel, and proceed starting with #3 as above (you won’t have to cut this first). Only braise the liver long enough on both sides (don’t thoroughly cook it) as it only needs to be cooked to a “medium” range, otherwise it will get crumbly. Drain the liquid during cooking if needed. 


Moms


----------



## karlakinsky (Jan 11, 2017)

Dog food rolls, cut into tiny pieces works too.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

i have the easiest treat recipe. go to petco, go to treat section, buy a bag of the smallest sized treats they have. i try for moist ones but you have to remember to close the bag good or they dry out.


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

I use Nature's Variety Instinct Raw Boost Mixers. They're soft and can be broken up into smaller pieces.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Moist treats that break easily, string cheese, and chicken liver treats from country max. I like American made products. You can also dehydrate liver, or other fun meats, and fruits and veggies.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I use dog treats but they are easy to run out so i use mostly use mozzarella sticks and cut them in small pieces and hotdogs- they have all kinds of hot dogs organic - turkey hot dogs or anything we have in the house -chicken cut up in pieces.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Uncured beef hot dogs=high value but greasy hands.
String cheese cut up into little bites.
Currently using Natural Balance food rolls for training; it's not greasy.


----------



## Dracovich (Feb 24, 2017)

Cheese bits
sliced hotdog (preferably with no added salt)
Raw or cooked meat bits

I've not tried this but you could also buy yogurt bites/melts, generally they are made for babies. Plain yogurt is the healthiest option, flavored ones tend to have a lot of sugar.


----------



## Erica0629 (Dec 21, 2016)

I use these with Mila, they are soft and small already but believe it or not she still works for them when I cut them in half! That way I can do even more with her and not worry that I am feeding her too much. https://www.chewy.com/zukes-mini-naturals-roasted-chicken/dp/34577 (they also have different flavors)

I like this thread, I'm seeing some good ideas on here that I will try with her!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I use Real Meat dog food, which comes in small, soft pieces that can easily be broken up with your fingers into even smaller pieces: https://www.chewy.com/real-meat-company-90-beef-grain-free/dp/110466

They have treat formulas too, but it's slightly less expensive per ounce to buy the food, and I like the idea that it's complete and balanced. 

I've also used Ziwi Peak, which is very similar and also has a food and treat version of their products: 

https://www.chewy.com/ziwipeak-daily-dog-beef-cuisine/dp/104801

Both brands are air dried meat with no grains. Zuke's Mini Naturals are also good if your puppy tolerates grains: https://www.chewy.com/zukes-mini-naturals-roasted-chicken/dp/34577

And Wellness Wellbites: https://www.chewy.com/wellness-wellbites-grain-free-beef/dp/131781


----------



## GPrime2 (Mar 2, 2017)

So many options, thanks guys, I'm diggin the human food route, for today at least I'm using cut up hot dogs and string cheese, she's loving it. I remember with my golden that some of the store ones are next level for him, he'd go crazy for em even when a hot dog got boring, so I think I'll save those for the harder stuff (and when she gets a little bigger).


----------



## JnK (Feb 21, 2017)

I liked Dunbar's choice of dehydrated liver treats as a high value reward for things like potty training. I found they were too big though and end up breaking them up. They can be rich so you certainly don't want to overdo it with those.

I had good luck with the natural balance rolls as well. They are a little bit of a pain to deal with because you need to cut them up, but they worked great for me.

The there is always kibble if your dog is easily motivated by food. I've always thought that the "lowest" form of food that keeps them motivated is a good idea. Then, if you need to pull out the big guns for something, you have them.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

If she loves her food... I would continue using her food and not worry too much about the crunch. Good suggestions were given... but personally I save the high value for more complex behaviors, distracting environments, over coming fears, or simply when you aren't getting the results and attentiveness you want or previously accomplished with kibble.

Keystone is so food motivated I never needed to come off kibble, although I have at times just for the sake of variety. I've also used sample packs of other high quality dog foods.


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

My treat pouch always has a mixture of things in so he's never sure what treat he is going to get next.

Hot dogs, cheese, cat kibble, yogurt drops are in the pouch currently


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Red Barn Naturals is another good food roll that cuts up easily. Just be sure to keep it stored tightly wrapped as it can get crumbly if it dies out to much once opened.
I've used low sodium all beef hot dogs. Low sodium cheese. Wellbites are nice and they even have score marks on them if you want to cut them smaller which I did. 
And always, any real food like cooked liver, tiny pieces of roasted or boiled chicken, bits of cooked lean beef or pork (fat removed).


----------



## BigHemi45 (May 10, 2016)

I use Bil Jacks, he loves them.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I bought a bunch of pre-made frozen meatballs at a warehouse store. Funny I'd never thought to use those before. They are moist and meaty and don't crumble too much if use soon after they thaw. Actually, I gave my dogs a couple still frozen the other day as a treat. Bonus, we get to eat them, too.


----------



## Dracovich (Feb 24, 2017)

JnK said:


> I liked Dunbar's choice of dehydrated liver treats as a high value reward for things like potty training. I found they were too big though and end up breaking them up. They can be rich so you certainly don't want to overdo it with those.
> 
> I had good luck with the natural balance rolls as well. They are a little bit of a pain to deal with because you need to cut them up, but they worked great for me.
> 
> The there is always kibble if your dog is easily motivated by food. I've always thought that the "lowest" form of food that keeps them motivated is a good idea. Then, if you need to pull out the big guns for something, you have them.


Your picture is... absolutely... incredible lol!


----------



## DLJosh (Mar 9, 2017)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I use Real Meat dog food, which comes in small, soft pieces that can easily be broken up with your fingers into even smaller pieces: https://www.chewy.com/real-meat-company-90-beef-grain-free/dp/110466
> 
> They have treat formulas too, but it's slightly less expensive per ounce to buy the food, and I like the idea that it's complete and balanced.
> 
> ...


Agree with the above comment, i used these treats and they work a treat


----------

